# MS Word is it possible to start Hearder&Footer from 2 page or 3 page



## tajid (Nov 15, 2008)

not excel,in word how can start header & Footer from 2nd page? not from first page, cose the first page should be cover page and other description should start from 2 or 3 page including heardfooter,but if i apply HF it comes to all page?


----------



## BigJ (Nov 17, 2008)

Use a section break, then you can put independent headers and footers in each section.


----------



## Macropod (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi tajid,

You can:
. insert a 'next page' Section break (via Insert|Break) at the end of page 2
. Go into the page 3 header/footer (View Header/Footer) and unlink it from the previous header/footer
. add you header to page 3.
Note that with technique you can make page numbering start from 1 on page 3, if you like.

Cheers


----------



## tajid (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi to U!

Thanks, it's good options,i just performed it in word 2003,in word 2007, when i applied the same thing like insert - --  Page break - -- Hearderfooter after entering data, Link to previous is invisiable, it can't discount from the previous. 2nd thing. is it possible to see word advance functions in vidoes in net?but should be 0$.

best regards,


----------



## BigJ (Nov 18, 2008)

Go to the Page layout tab to insert a section break then back to the Insert tab to unlink from previous. I'm using Word 2007 for the first time today and I can't find anything!


----------

